# Do the excitable ones ever settle....



## Jenni_ (3 August 2020)

Long story short - I took my mare out on Boxing Day 2018 as a last ditch attempt to cure a severe napping issue. One day out hunting and the horse never napped again - ever. I now have a fantastically brave mare who will hack everywhere and anywhere.... alone. I also got the hunting bug back.

In company, she has become a bit of a pig. We've continued to hunt and do common rides / fun rides sporadically, and she's getting better at standing still, but once we are moving she is chronic. She is either jogging sideways, or throwing huge a fit because she wants to go. Took her on a hunt ride yesterday and between catching me in the face when leaping, and taking herself backwards off a few questionable declines, I'm wondering if its worth the risk anymore. Once we're galloping I would trust her with my life, but its the bit in between that's just become a bit dubious. If she's at the front, she will walk on the buckle and let you pick up the reins and ride. She never fully tires and will literally run all day. If she gets puffed out at all, it doesn't take her long to re-charge. If we're walking in very close quarters she will settle to an extent, but if everyone spreads out she just goes off again. 

Some days she is better than others, when she's good she's the type I'd pay to hire, but when she's bad she's awful. I think it is just sheer excitement, and not wanting to be left behind. She never bucks or tries to have you off. I'm always extremely careful and never put her in a situation where she will injure or influence another horse / hound / person. 

For context: 10 yo, 17:1hh ISH mare. Hunt her in a 2 ring continental gag - not because she's strong but because she gallops front heavy and that helps me just keep her 'up' - would take alternative suggestions as she is fussy in her mouth and anything helps. 

Have the option to go on hound exercise but want to know the best way to 'use' that if its a good re-set time. 

Do I take two weeks off work and attend every meet I can and hope she eventually learns it gets no more exciting than galloping?

So - tell me your stories of horses that got better, or when you called it a day in expecting a horse to settle. If anyone has any suggestions on how to deal with it whilst its happening, I'm all ears.

She's got a home for life with me as she's actually the most wonderful, laid back and easy to do mare - this is her only vice- but I'd like to do more hunting /common riding with her and come away from competing a bit so willing to work on it.


----------



## Shay (4 August 2020)

Most do get better - but in fairness some don't.  Autumn hunting can be the key becuase there is far less to do and everyone stands around more.  If you can get out 2 or 3 times a week - or have someone else you trust take her -  she may simply bore herself into being more settled.  

However some don't and you actually need the reverse.  Out 2 of 3 times a week in main season so they learn they have to conserve energy as a survival mode; rather than boring them into behaving.

Either way the main key it to get out as often as you possibly can.  If she is going to settle then she will.  You might always need to be a bit more up front -some horses prefer that.  

In many many years of hunting we have only had one really not settle.  We tried and tried over 3 seasons.  Although we did sometimes make progress - he loved autumn hunting and would stand like a lamb - the overall trajectory was downward and we had to give up as he was becoming dangerous.  He went back to a showjumping home and was far happier.  He liked it when his fences were enclosed in a ring and could just never get over the excitement of being out and about.  Horses for courses - literally!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 August 2020)

We gave up with Topaz...

However, we couldn't commit to taking her out multiple times a week for however long it took to get her to settle, our sporadic attempts just didn't cut it. I also think that she would revert every season and need the multiple times per week treatment every year to get her back into the swing of it (she's the sort of horse that needs consistent competing to settle too).

She did behave for hound exercise and one autumn hunt, but as soon as it was a full drag hunt she was back to being nuts again, not fun so we don't do it anymore.


----------



## Orangehorse (4 August 2020)

I think Shay has given the ultimate answer.  I have heard of a couple that wouldn't settle and in both cases taking them out multiple times close together, so they were getting tired and viewed it more as work than excitment.  But there are always the ones that can't get it right.


----------



## Jenni_ (4 August 2020)

Thank you.

My main issue is I am 1.5 hours at least from the Hunt I like to go out with, so its a fair trek to travel down lots. My main bet would be to chuck her in a field down there for a few weeks and stay with a friend but could be tricky due to our yard bio- security regulations (kind of pointless if upon her return she has to go into a field and not leave for 2 weeks!)

I'm holding on to the hope that she will settle, because some days are better than others. I suppose right now she is also full up to the gunnels on good grass and good weather. Winter will hopefully take the edge off her again too.


----------



## chaps89 (4 August 2020)

Not sure if you've seen this thread from a couple of months ago but thought I'd link to it incase you hadn't as there's a few more replies on it

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/do-some-just-never-settle-to-hunting.784827/


----------



## irishdraft (4 August 2020)

My horse probably took 3 full seasons to settle going every week I had done bits and pieces previously but he wasn't my main hunter . He got very wired & strong . When my mare retired I started hunting the gelding every week got the brakes sorted with Waterford gag back strap and avacallo bit guards but he remained wired and strong he would canter in the trailer when I arrived type of thing . Luckily for me I was able to keep up front literally on field masters tails where he was alot better he was always 100% with hounds and other horses.  Anyhow by 3rd season I could ride in the field and he had calmed down considerably but even so you could not tire him as he was running on adrenaline.  When we got home he would gallop round the field anyhow got there in the end but I did have one who galloped flat out at jumps so gave up with him .


----------



## spacefaer (4 August 2020)

If they are going to settle, then hound exercise,  autumn hunting and hunting every single day possible is the only way to do it. I took a friend's mare out on hound exercise once 10 days out of 11 once  (the day she didn't go was a Sunday! ) 

Dropping them in and out only with intermittent days makes it an exciting outing.  

And only taking them hunting without the slow build up, whether trail or drag, is never going to settle them.  They need to learn it's boring and energy consuming!  

You never see hunt staff horses messing around  - they've learnt it's not worth the effort.  

Some horses don't settle but more would be good if the time was spent in first place. It's hard when most people have real life commitments though!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2020)

My lad was a masters horse apparently. He is dead chill in 90% of situations and horses bombing about doesn't really bother him but about 45mins into a fun ride he will get a bit gungho and want to just go go go and if you hold him back you will only get sore arms. He won't bomb off he will just jog on the spot but its only cause you are holding him. My point being, they can be settled and take it all in their stride so to speak but still get very excited about it after warming up at 20 years old lol


----------



## Jellymoon (14 August 2020)

If you are very keen on getting her into hunting, Another option might be to send her to a hunting-focussed professional?? Just a thought...expensive, I know...and hard to find the right person....but if you can find one, could work. I paid a former whip to take a horse of mine out for its first few goes, with me tagging along on my experienced hunter, and it was fascinating to observe her skills. Hard to explain, but she just read situations very well and was one step ahead all the time. She was reading the hounds too and knew where they were going to pop out and kept the horse calmly out of the way of both hounds and huntsmen charging about. She was also very relaxed because she’s done it 100 times before, knew the country, and the other people, which I think helps. She also knew exactly when to quit and how to get home! Could be money well-spent....


----------



## spacefaer (14 August 2020)

Jenni_ said:



			Thank you.

My main issue is I am 1.5 hours at least from the Hunt I like to go out with, so its a fair trek to travel down lots. My main bet would be to chuck her in a field down there for a few weeks and stay with a friend but could be tricky due to our yard bio- security regulations (kind of pointless if upon her return she has to go into a field and not leave for 2 weeks!)

I'm holding on to the hope that she will settle, because some days are better than others. I suppose right now she is also full up to the gunnels on good grass and good weather. Winter will hopefully take the edge off her again too.
		
Click to expand...

Is there another pack nearer you that you could go out with more often for hound exercise and autumn hunting? Then go with your preferred pack during the main season?
I go out with a couple of local packs up until Opening Meet as the early mornings are easier to do when it's only 20 mins down the road, then we travel further for our preferred pack once hunting proper starts.


----------



## Carrottom (25 August 2020)

Hound exercise is good for calming them down. We liveried one with a huntsman for a month or so and she came back a different horse. He did admit to a couple of exciting moments the first week.


----------



## Jenni_ (7 September 2020)

spacefaer said:



			Is there another pack nearer you that you could go out with more often for hound exercise and autumn hunting? Then go with your preferred pack during the main season?
I go out with a couple of local packs up until Opening Meet as the early mornings are easier to do when it's only 20 mins down the road, then we travel further for our preferred pack once hunting proper starts.
		
Click to expand...

I'm Edinburgh, and all the closest packs are the borders so it's really a case of if I'm going down that way, I might as well head to the one I favour!


----------

